# Der größte Mist in 2015



## Andal (4. Januar 2016)

Ein neues Jahr und damit die Zeit für einen anglerischen Rückblick. Diesmal gehts um die negativen Highlights.

Bei mir war es eindeutig ein eingestolperter Kniescheibenpreller mit dreifachem Rutenbruch. Am Rhein die Füße durcheinander gebracht und die gute leichte Leitner spitzlvoran in die Steine gerammt. Bei der Kniescheibe half Voltaren Gel, bei der Rute gar nichts mehr.

Was war euer ultimativer Griff ins braune Feuchte?


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Januar 2016)

Moin!

Super Idee!

Mein negatives Highlight 2015 war kurz nach der Schonzeit, als ich einen großen Hecht im Kraut abgerissen habe. 
Er wird wohl mit 2 Drillingen im Maul elendig verreckt sein...


----------



## ewigerSchneider (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Ich hatte meinen Traumhecht (definitiv über ein Meter) im Drill, musste zur Handlandung aber ins Wasser, weil der Kecher zu klein war. In der Hose mein Handy. Hab zu meiner Frau gerufen sie solle mir Helfen mein Handy aus der Hose zu holen.
Sie verstand nur was mit Hose, griff beherzt zu und riss mir Hose samt Boxershorts runter auf die Knie. Ich stand mit blankem Hintern am Wasser, leichte Brise um mein Dingeling und der Hecht rollte einmal über und war weg.
Mein Kumpel hat 2 Stunden später immer noch gelacht.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Bei mir einmal ein metriger Hecht, der das Fluro gesprengt hatte - Barschkombo halt.
Beim nächtlichen Wallerbiss beim Aufstehen dank Schlafsack der Länge nach in den Dreck geflogen - Fisch war natürlich weg.

Und die Nr. 1: Gekentertes Boot, Haken im Arm und Versenkte Spiegelreflex inklusive Hand. :r


----------



## inselkandidat (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Nr 3: 80cm+ Mefo schraubt sich 5 m von mir aus dem Wasser und trifft den Blinker nicht richtig...der Blinker flog wie vom Baseballschläger getroffen in meine Richtung

Nr 2: beim waten... nadelspitzer gehmalkacken Drilling durch den Finger..ein wütender Hecht hing auch noch dran... Danke an Boardi mefomaik für die OP im Wasser..

Nr 1: 250 euro combo mit glitschigen Fingern bei üblem Wind in den Bodden geschmissen...Aber dank Kartenplotter doch noch wiedergefunden..danke an Boardi Don-Machmut für die Fahrkünste...war nicht einfach bei dem Wind und leichtem Boot.#6


----------



## el.Lucio (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Traumhecht (definitiv über ein Meter) im Drill, musste zur Handlandung aber ins Wasser, weil der Kecher zu klein war. In der Hose mein Handy. Hab zu meiner Frau gerufen sie solle mir Helfen mein Handy aus der Hose zu holen.
> Sie verstand nur was mit Hose, griff beherzt zu und riss mir Hose samt Boxershorts runter auf die Knie. Ich stand mit blankem Hintern am Wasser, leichte Brise um mein Dingeling und der Hecht rollte einmal über und war weg.
> Mein Kumpel hat 2 Stunden später immer noch gelacht.




#v#v:q:q:q
made my day

Danke für diesen Bericht


----------



## Balkongärtner (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Traumhecht (definitiv über ein Meter) im Drill, musste zur Handlandung aber ins Wasser, weil der Kecher zu klein war. In der Hose mein Handy. Hab zu meiner Frau gerufen sie solle mir Helfen mein Handy aus der Hose zu holen.
> Sie verstand nur was mit Hose, griff beherzt zu und riss mir Hose samt Boxershorts runter auf die Knie. Ich stand mit blankem Hintern am Wasser, leichte Brise um mein Dingeling und der Hecht rollte einmal über und war weg.
> Mein Kumpel hat 2 Stunden später immer noch gelacht.



Ich kann nicht mehr...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Fischtechnisch kann ich 2015 eigentlich nicht klagen was Missgeschicke anbelangt. Allerdings war Urlaubstechnisch echt der Wurm drin 2015
1. Frühlings-Watfischen -Campingurlaub auf Fehmarn:
Auto und Camper bis unter die Decke gefüllt mit Angelgerödel... Wohnwagen aufgebaut. .. Nu aber ab in die Wathose. .. alles aufgetakelt und ab in die Klamotten...hat auch bis dahin gut geklappt, bis ich ... ja bis ich meine Watschuhe anziehen WOLLTE... Wo sind sie nur?... wo sind sie nur?... den kompletten "Hausstand" abgesucht... nix... Tja, und dann fällt es mir wieder ein... die stehen warm und gut verpackt ZU HAUSE in meinem Angelzimmer!!... also alles wieder  ausgeplündert und ab in Angelladen ne Ersatzhose gekauft..... 
2. Herbst-Watfischen-Campingurlaub auf Fehmarn
Gleiches Szenario wie im Frühjahr. .. nur diesmal war es mein Koffer mit sämtlichen Zubehör  INKL ALLER Blinker und Wobbler....
2015 war aus meiner Sicht SEHR ERFOLGREICH. .... für die Fehmarnschen Angelläden. ..


----------



## Der Stipper (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Beim Nachtangeln am Köttinger See kam ein Wildschwein des Weges, ein Überläufer, normalerweise nicht weiter gefährlich, trotzdem habe ich meinen Liegestuhl zur Seite gestellt, um das Schweinchen vorbei zu lassen. Es ging aber nicht vorbei, sondern labte sich nacheinander an meinem Anfutter, dem Mais und an dem Köderteig. Zum Glück hatte ich noch meine Gnocci mit und konnte damit einige Stunden später einen schönen Karpfen landen.

Aber die Sache mit der runtergezogenen Hose ist nicht zu toppen.#6

Peter


----------



## Revilo62 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Der Stipper schrieb:


> Aber die Sache mit der runtergezogenen Hose ist nicht zu toppen.#6
> 
> Peter



Jetzt ist auch klar, warum er den Hecht nicht gekriegt hat, der hat die "Rute" gesehen und wech war er |bigeyes#6


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist auch klar, warum er den Hecht nicht gekriegt hat, der hat die "Rute" gesehen und wech war er |bigeyes#6



Da kriegt ja der Begriff Speerfischen gleich eine neue Bedeutung!


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Für mich war der größte Mist, das ich zur besten Rapfenzeit mein Zehgelenk gebrochen hatte und sicherheitshalber gleich ein paar Monate ausgesetzt habe. 

Rapfenfänge in 2015: 0.

Dafür ist das alles komplett verheilt. Aus der Sicht bin ich froh, hätte auf die ganze Sache aber doch verzichten können.


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Kann eigentlich nicht meckern,die einzige Rute die ich geschrottet habe war schon über 35 Jahre alt ,hab sie ein bischen geliebt ,aber ein echter Verlust war´s nicht ,keinen Fisch den ich haben wollte verloren ,nicht ins Wasser gefallen und mir hat auch niemand die Hose runter gezogen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Haha da muss ich an den 16.03. denken. Da war die Forelle wieder offen und war natürlich am Bach.

Als ich ankam musste ich einen kleinen Abhang runter, was ich auch geschafft habe. Als ich kurz darauf eine Forelle fing und ein Foto machte habe ich irgendwie mein Bein verdreht. 

Das waren ziemliche Schmerzen. Mir wurde schwarz vor Augen und lag im Schlamm. Später erfuhr ich vom Hausarzt (schrieb mich 2 Monate krank) und einem Spezialisten das meine Kniescheibe draußen war und spontan wieder zurück gesprungen ist.

Jedenfalls lag ich da etwa 15 Minuten am Bach. Dann wurde der Schmerz etwas weniger. Ich rauchte erstmal eine und kam zu dem Entschluss, das es Mist ist wegen einer Forelle und paar Minuten angeln so weit zu fahren.

Also ging es weiter. Nachdem ich noch etwa 2km gelaufen bin ging es wieder zum Auto. Auf dem Heimweg war ich noch voll verdreckt einkaufen, was mir aber in dem Moment egal war. War eine gute Entscheidung, denn am nächsten Tag konnte ich schon nicht mehr wirklich laufen, da mein Knie extrem dick wurde und schmerzte.


----------



## Surf (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Traumhecht (definitiv über ein Meter) im Drill, musste zur Handlandung aber ins Wasser, weil der Kecher zu klein war. In der Hose mein Handy. Hab zu meiner Frau gerufen sie solle mir Helfen mein Handy aus der Hose zu holen.
> Sie verstand nur was mit Hose, griff beherzt zu und riss mir Hose samt Boxershorts runter auf die Knie. Ich stand mit blankem Hintern am Wasser, leichte Brise um mein Dingeling und der Hecht rollte einmal über und war weg.
> Mein Kumpel hat 2 Stunden später immer noch gelacht.




    Hahahahahhaha


----------



## bacalo (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

An erster Stelle wäre der Bruch meiner Spinngerte aufzuführen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309944

 Ferner waren die beiden Aufenthalte in Heiligenhafen wettertechnisch (BF 5-7) nicht wirklich prickelnd, aber immerhin erfrischend.


----------



## wusel345 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Traumhecht (definitiv über ein Meter) im Drill, musste zur Handlandung aber ins Wasser, weil der Kecher zu klein war. In der Hose mein Handy. Hab zu meiner Frau gerufen sie solle mir Helfen mein Handy aus der Hose zu holen.
> Sie verstand nur was mit Hose, griff beherzt zu und riss mir Hose samt Boxershorts runter auf die Knie. Ich stand mit blankem Hintern am Wasser, leichte Brise um mein Dingeling und der Hecht rollte einmal über und war weg.
> Mein Kumpel hat 2 Stunden später immer noch gelacht.




Dein Bericht ist der absolute Brüller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe an einem frühen Morgen selten so herzhaft gelacht. 
Was wird der Hecht gedacht haben, als er dich so hat da stehen sehen? Vielleicht: "Beim Neptun, was will der Mensch von mir? Ist das ein neues Spiel? |bigeyes" oder "Heiliges Seegras, wenn ich das den anderen erzähle, die glaubens mir nie. |kopfkrat"


----------



## -MW- (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

1. Ich war im Frühjahr am Forellenbach, schön gewatet mit Gummistiefeln bis ich an einen tiefen Gumpen kam. Schön den Gumpen natürlich befischt und auch n Fisch ans Band bekommen...irgendwie hat der Boden nachgegeben und ich rutschte in Zeitlupe in den Gumpen bis zum Bauch ins Wasser(incl. Handy)#q
 2. nachts mit der RedArc schön auf die Steinpackung gefallen, seitdem macht sie unschöne Geräusche, ein Glück blieb die Rute heil, immerhin..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Traumhecht (definitiv über ein Meter) im Drill, musste zur Handlandung aber ins Wasser, weil der Kecher zu klein war. In der Hose mein Handy. Hab zu meiner Frau gerufen sie solle mir Helfen mein Handy aus der Hose zu holen.
> Sie verstand nur was mit Hose, griff beherzt zu und riss mir Hose samt Boxershorts runter auf die Knie. Ich stand mit blankem Hintern am Wasser, leichte Brise um mein Dingeling und der Hecht rollte einmal über und war weg.
> Mein Kumpel hat 2 Stunden später immer noch gelacht.


Sowas kann nur das reale Leben - auf sowas könnte kein (Drehbuch)Schreiber kommen :q
Goil...



PS:
Allerdings erlaube ich mir mal so die Frage, wie das so im allgemeinen zwischen Dir und Deiner Frau so abgeht, angesichts dieser Handlungsweise "im Zweifel erst mal Hose runter"..............

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Gert-Show (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Mein negatives Highlight 2015 war die (späte) Erkenntnis, dass man sein tackle vor dem Angeln immer kontrollieren soll...
 Ich hatte über drei Wochen immer mit der gleichen Montage gefischt und mich gewundert, warum ich 5 (i.W. fünf) Großzander nach kurzem Drill verlor. Es war kein Schnurbruch oder aufgebogener Haken, es kam mir immer alles unversehrt entgegen...bis ich die Hakenspitze kontrollierte: die war so was von stumpf...klar, dass der im harten Zandermaul nicht greift. |uhoh:


----------



## s3nad (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Kurz und knackig:

Meinem Sohn seine erste Spinnrute gekauft.
Vater hat 3 Std. Zeit zum angeln. Ok nehme ich mal seine neue Rute mit und teste diese. Nach 55Km Sprint auf der Autobahn Richtung NL, am Wasser angekommen. 17g Jigkopf + 9cm Köder an das Vorfach gehauen, tief durchgeatmet, gefreut ENDLICH am Wasser angekommen zu sein, hole ich aus und lade die Rute auf um platziert meinen Wurf auszuführen. 
K N A C K! ! !  ! !!!
WTF?
Ich war so verwirrt, wusste erstmal nicht was passiert ist. Rute kontrolliert: ab dem 2. Spitzenring war die Rute einfach zerborsten. Erstmal auf den Arsch an der Buhne gesetzt um dann festzustellen das ich zum ersten mal ohne Ersatzrute unterwegs war. Juuuuunge war meine Laune im Eimer....55km Heimfahrt wurden dann nicht im Sprint zurückgelegt.
Gott sei Dank hat mir der Ladenbesitzer OHNE Kassenbon eine Ersatzrute gegeben auch wenn er fest davon überzeugt war ich wäre auf die Rute getreten, was def. NICHT der Fall war.

Zu unserem Fleischpeitschenhechtangler fällt mir nur ein:

Warum macht dich deine Frau nackig im Wasser, obwohl sie nur Hose versteht und du am drillen bist? |jump:

Sau geile Story davon mal ab,...jedoch wären die Gedankegänge deiner Frau auch interessant gewesen :vik:


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Hmmm, Mist in 2015... 
Mal überlegen- der allergrößte GANZ SICHER DER, dass ich wegen anderen Problemen ZU WENIG zum Angeln gekommen bin, als dass ich hätte Mist beim Angeln erleben können- aber es gab dennoch ein paar Dinge:

Passiert jeweils im Urlaub:
In einem Urlaub lernte ich immerhin zwei Lektionen, in Sachen Umgang mit Bellybooten:
Erstens: beobachte DAS KOMPLETTE Boot bzw die komplette Kammer beim Aufpumpen- ich hatte jeweils nur einen hinteren Teil im Blick, bei dem sich nichts tat, ich pumpte und pumpte... bis peng... mein Kollege schaute relativ dumm, es war eines seiner beiden- mich hat er trotzdem danach aufs schon fertige Belly gelassen, beim Angeln vom Ufer fing er aber mehr als ich paradoxerweise... 
Zweitens: Mit zwei Ruten nur mit zusätzlich installierter Rutenablage od Rutenhalter aufs Belly. Ich hatte meine BC- Combo inkl einer Revo- Premier in eine Ecke von Rückenlehne, Spannstange der Rückenlehne und der hinteren Ablage gesteckt, ging fast den gaaaanzen Tag lang gut, bis sich die Rute wie aus dem Nichts und fast lautlos in die 6-7m Tiefe eines italienischen Sees im Nirgendwo verabschiedete- ich merkte es erst ein paar Min später- bis ich merkte, was hinter mir fehlt und ich mich an ein seehr leises Platschgeräusch entsinnte- ach- das war daaasss... Autsch!

Im zweiten Urlaub, in Spanien, geschah der Grund für meine letztjährige Anschaffung einer neuen Spinnrute- das Spitzenteil meiner R' Nessa brach unerklärlicherweise auf dem Weg ab, im Laden vor Ort wurde schnell die Spitze gewechselt und alles schien i.O., ich fing auch problemlos ein paar schöne Fische, soweit, so gut...
Bis die Rute beim erneuten Einsatz zwei Wochen später an einem Mini- Hänger dann im oberen Drittel einfach durchbrach- der Ast hatte vlt 1 Pfd, den ich mit der halbierten Rute einkurbelte. Der erste Bruch hatte wohl Mikrorisse im Blank verursacht, die sich dann unbemerkt ausweiteten...

Ich glaube, das war jenug Schiet, auf in 2016, wo schon der nächste (Schiet ) wartet, aber dazu muss ich glaub ich n Extra Thread aufmachen, weil es dabei um (angel)bürokratische Dinge geht.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

die geschichte vom ewigschneider ist echt unglaublich geil|bigeyes:q:q:q(und n bißchen traurig)

bei mir gab´s außer einem fischlosen urlaub und den typischen sachen wie vergessenen ködern, verlorenen fischen, kaputten wathosen eigentlich nix spannendes


----------



## Silverfish1 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Also mein negativ Erlebnis 2015 war recht beängstigend.
Es ist der erste Tag nach der Forellen Schonzeit ich geh zu unserem Hausbach/Fluss und laufe die mir bekannten Stellen ab teilweise mit Steilufer. Wasser noch ein bisschen erhört aber nicht schlimm dachte ich. Also runter am Steilufer wo ich das Jahr zuvor auch immer rein bin soweit so schlecht nur leider war es dort nach dem Winter und Hochwasser nicht mehr 30 cm tief sondern gleich mal mind 1m zurück konnte ich nicht am Steilufer also vorwärts bis zur Sandbank ist ja nur ein Meter oder 1 1/2 m und plötzlich wird es noch tiefer und das Wasser schwappt über meine Warhose oben rein und ich werde abgetrieben und kann nur noch mit den Zehenspitzen den Grundkontakt halten und muss Paddel das ich zur Sandbank komme was mir zum Glück auch gelungen ist. Also steh ich auf der Sandbank bin froh nicht abgesoffen zusein dafür komplett nass, nur was jetzt, Handy in der Brusttasche nass und zurück geh nicht und vorwärts auch nicht wurde wieder tief. Also musste ich über treibgut und andere Sachen klettern um wieder aus Ufer zukommen was mir dann auch gelungen ist. 

Voellig nass bis auf die Unterhose b und einem Schrecken der es in sich hatte bin ich erstmal zu NKD gefahren habe mir für 25 Euro neue Socken, Jogginghose, tshirt und Handtücher gekauft und den ganzen Tag weiter geangelt ;D


----------



## zokker (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowas kann nur das reale Leben - auf sowas könnte kein (Drehbuch)Schreiber kommen :q
> Goil...


Ach da kenne ich viele Filme, wo so was im Drehbuch stand. 

Zum Thema: Mißgeschicke keine. Außer im Frühjahr, da bin ich mal auf allen vieren im Boot rumgekrochen.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4335234&postcount=6744


----------



## inselkandidat (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



s3nad schrieb:


> Sau geile Story davon mal ab,...jedoch wären die Gedankegänge deiner Frau auch interessant gewesen :vik:




das wohl was wahres dran...hättest vielleicht den hecht mal hecht lassen sollen... ich schmeiß mich wech


----------



## raxrue (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Traumhecht (definitiv über ein Meter) im Drill, musste zur Handlandung aber ins Wasser, weil der Kecher zu klein war. In der Hose mein Handy. Hab zu meiner Frau gerufen sie solle mir Helfen mein Handy aus der Hose zu holen.
> Sie verstand nur was mit Hose, griff beherzt zu und riss mir Hose samt Boxershorts runter auf die Knie. Ich stand mit blankem Hintern am Wasser, leichte Brise um mein Dingeling und der Hecht rollte einmal über und war weg.
> Mein Kumpel hat 2 Stunden später immer noch gelacht.




Also bei einem so schönen Schreibstil,dem eingebrachten Humor und auch der Dokumentation solltest du mit deinen Geschichten weitermachen, weil die haben richtig schön Potential und Tiefe...hab selten so unterhaltsame Berichte gelesen...sei froh das der Hecht nicht gleich noch auf WURM gebissen hat:m:m


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Mein Saisonende kam schon im August.
Zuerst starb mein Auto an der Kopfdichtung, nachdem ich einige Zeit mit der Kühlung herum experimentiert habe.
Ok, wenn man wie ich immer alte Schrottböcke fährt, kein Wunder!
Dann hatte ich gerade wieder die Kohle für den nächsten Karren zusammen, machten meine Augen zicken.
Ich fing von einem auf den anderen Tag an doppelt zu sehen, zusammen mit einem einseitigen, andauernden Kopfschmerz und Druck auf meinem rechten Auge!
Zunächst schob ich dies auf Kreislaufprobleme, wegen der heißen Witterung und wartete ab, wie es sich bewährt hatte.
Ich gehöre nämlich nicht zu den Menschen, die großes Vertrauen in Ärzte und deren Heilverfahren haben, berechtigterweise wie sich zeigen sollte!
Als dies auch im September nicht von alleine aufhörte, bemühte ich mich dann doch noch zum Arzt.
Es folgte ein Ärzte Marathon, Hausarzt, Neurologe, Augenarzt, Augenklinik.
Keiner der Doktoren kam zu einer zutreffenden Diagnose, es wurde nur im Ausschlußverfahren gearbeitet. 
Ausgeschloßen wurden so nette Sachen, wie ein Hirntumor, Schlaganfall, Aneurysma, MS und so weiter.
Die Härte kam dann im Oktober, als der Neurologe meinte, es könnte eine Myasthenia gravis sein und ich bekam mal vorsorglich ein paar Wochen lang ein Medikament gegen die Horrorkrankheit, von der ich nie zuvor gehört habe. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myasthenia_gravis
Dieses schloß man wiederum, glücklicherweise, bei einer Untersuchung in der Augenklinik aus.
Durchblutungsstörungen unbekannter Ursache, war deren Diagnose und wie bei jedem Arzt, dem sonst nichts einfällt, man könnte ja mal aufhören zu rauchen!
So jetzt kommts, weil mich diese (einseitigen) Kopfschmerzen und auch Halsschmerzen ankotzten, fing ich vor ein paar Wochen eine HWS Gymnastik an, die mir jemand auf der Tube vorturnte.
Dann kam mein Weihnachten schon am 23.Dezember.
Zunächst, wärend ich vor meiner Haustüre eine Zigarette rauchte, ein deutliches Knacken in meinem Genick, gefolgt nach ein paar Minuten von noch dreimal Knacken und die offenbar verschobenen Wirbel hatten sich wieder gelöst.
Sofort war eine Verbesserung meiner Sicht zu bemerken und die Kopfschmerzen verschwanden auch nach ein paar Tagen.
Jetzt bin ich wieder bei ca.75% normales Sehen und denke es wird sich noch weiter verbessern.
Nachdem sich die Halswirbel wieder gelöst haben, wird wohl der Blutfluß wieder funktionieren.
Nun kann die neue Angelsaison anfangen, in den nächsten Wochen wird dann ein neues Auto gekauft, welches ich die letzten Monate gar nicht hätte fahren dürfen und können!
Und bleibt mir nur weg mit unfähigen Ärzten!

Jürgen


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Januar 2016)

Oha, sowas wünscht man keinem!

Aber gut, dass du die Ursache gefunden hast und es keine der o.g. Krankheiten ist.

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall weiterhin gute Besserung und werd schnell wieder fit!

Viel Spaß beim Angeln!


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



> Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall weiterhin gute Besserung und werd schnell wieder fit!
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Angeln!



Danke dafür!
Ebenso wünsche ich auch allen anderen eine erfolgreiche und gesunde Saison 2016!

Jürgen

P.S.: ein nicht unerhebliches Problem war auch, dass ich die letzten Monate nicht Arbeiten konnte und sich dies unmittelbar in der Haushaltskasse bemerkbar machte!


----------



## Muckimors (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Saisonende kam schon im August.
> Zuerst starb mein Auto an der Kopfdichtung, nachdem ich einige Zeit mit der Kühlung herum experimentiert habe.
> Ok, wenn man wie ich immer alte Schrottböcke fährt, kein Wunder!
> Dann hatte ich gerade wieder die Kohle für den nächsten Karren zusammen, machten meine Augen zicken.
> ...



oha. dem Mann kann ich nachfühlen x 100.....was bei Dir nur ein verschobener Wirbel war, war bei mir ein satter bandscheibenvorfall..ein einziger monatelanger Albtraum....mit 1000 Fehldiagnosen...ansonsten eben mein Highlight, daß ich einen Kajakfahrer quasi gedrillt hatte...|supergri Was fährt der auch ausgerechnet in meine Spinnschnur rein  und verheddert sich da ? #d

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Muckimors schrieb:


> ansonsten eben mein Highlight, daß ich einen Kajakfahrer quasi gedrillt hatte...|supergri Was fährt der auch ausgerechnet in meine Spinnschnur rein  und verheddert sich da ? #d




Aber hoffentlich mit Wallergerät [emoji1]


----------



## raxrue (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Haben in Slowenien am Meer geangelt.....dazu bei ablandigen Wind eine Segelpose mit Fischfetzen schwimmen lassen...nach einer Weile war die Pose kaum noch zu erkennen...dann kammen ein paar Leute mit Seekajaks vorbei...denn Rest könnt ihr euch denken..ein Drill vom Feinsten und als die Spule zu Ende war nur noch Peng... die Schafssäckel haben noch nichtmal bemerkt wie sie gebremmst wurden....


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



> und als die Spule zu Ende war nur noch Peng... die Schafssäckel haben noch nichtmal bemerkt wie sie gebremmst wurden....



Eindeutig zu schwache Schnur!
Aber ich hab vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Katamaransegler gedrillt und auch verloren!

Jürgen


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Im Herbst eine neue Spinnrute gekauft und am nächsten Tag zur Elbe gefahren.
3 Std fahrt, zur angeblichen fischsicheren Stelle.  Zweite Wurf mit der Rute und sie war 10 cm kürzer.  Arrrgg die erste Rute meines Lebens, die ich kaputt gemacht habe. Gott sei Dank Ersatzrute dabei. Fisch gab es Abends aufm Brötchen....
Bon hatte ich noch und so bin ich in den großen Laden und musste mir gefühlte 20 Minuten Einreden lassen, das ich die Rute selbst zerstört habe. Eine Rute bricht nicht einfach so.... Der Chef lies durchhängen, das er die Rute einschicken könnte und ich bis 6 Wochen warten könnte und dann von Spro eine Ablehnung erhalten könne.... Er sei aber kulant und gäbe mir gleich ne neue.... Was seine Kollegen dann gemacht haben. Aufgrund der Abhängigkeit habe ich mir sooo auf die Lippen gebissen um Ihm nicht meine Meinung zu sagen..... Seine Angestellten so meine ich, haben die Augen verdreht....


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Habe mit dem Fahrradangelanhänger einen Kilokläffer geplättet, der plötzlich seitlich ins Fahrrad gesprungen ist. Das war eher unschön und hat mir im Grunde die Laune fürs ganze Angelwochenende versaut. Tat mir Leid wegen dem Hund und an meinem Hänger ist eine Speiche gebrochen. Die Diskussion mit dem uneinsichtigen Besitzer kam noch dazu. Naja, Polizei hat dann für Ruhe gesorgt.


----------



## thomas1602 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Muckimors schrieb:


> ...ansonsten eben mein Highlight, daß ich einen Kajakfahrer quasi gedrillt hatte...|supergri Was fährt der auch ausgerechnet in meine Spinnschnur rein  und verheddert sich da ? #d
> 
> Gruß Muckimors



haste den dann glei abgeschlagen oder war es ein schicker Rogner?


----------



## Jose (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

wieder nicht nachhause


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Hallo,

hat zwar nur indirekt mit dem Angeln zu tun, aber trotzdem:
Ende August fuhr ich nach Slowenien zum Fischen, kurz nach der Landesgrenze höre ich im Radio, daß am Ausgang des Katschbertunnels ein Unfall ist und mit 2-3 stündiger Wartezeit zu rechnen ist.
Juckt mich nicht dachte ich, ich fahre eh bei Radstadt raus und über den Tauern- und Katschbergpass und danach erst wieder auf die Autobahn (mache ich immer so, wenn das Wetter schön ist, wegen der Landschaft). Wegen des Unfalls hatten den Gedanken natürlich viele andere Autofahrer auch und so war, wenn auch nicht dichter, doch deutlich mehr Verkehr als sonst über den Tauernpass. Aber war ja egal, dachte ich - und dann kam es; der Katschberg war wegen Baumaßnahmen gesperrt und wir standen dann alle, da wir ja wieder auf die Autobahn mußten, erstmal so 2 Stunden vor der Mautstelle und dann nochmals etwa eine Stunde im Tunnel. Also unwissentlich selbst verarscht; Mann war ich sauer. Ich habe zwar nichts gegen lange Autofahrten , aber im Stau stehen, da werd ich narrisch.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## s3nad (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Jose schrieb:


> wieder nicht nachhause.....



....telefonieren? E.T. bist du es? 

Verstehe deinen Post ned so wirklich!


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat zwar nur indirekt mit dem Angeln zu tun, aber trotzdem:
> Ende August fuhr ich nach Slowenien zum Fischen, kurz nach der Landesgrenze höre ich im Radio, daß am Ausgang des Katschbertunnels ein Unfall ist und mit 2-3 stündiger Wartezeit zu rechnen ist.
> ...



Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich kenne die Strecke noch aus den Zeiten, als es keinen Tauerntunnel gab. Die komplette Balkanroute, inklusive untermotorisierten Fernlastern, ging über die Pässe, das Murtal und Richtung Klagenfurt. Da waren die Rennradler meistens die schnellsten. #h


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Ja Andal ich weiß, ich fuhr die Strecke das erste Mal 1966 nach Jugoslawien. Vor allem die Karawankenpässe nach dem heutigen Slowenien (Wurzen- und Loiblpass) hatten es in sich. Teilweise unbefestigt und 26-  bzw. 28 % Steigung/Gefälle. Da bekam man schon mal feuchte Hände. Auch der alte Katschberg hatte auf der Südseite noch so 25 %. Die Pässe sind heute aber allesam entschärft. Der steilste Pass in Mitteleuropa war damals die Turracher Höhe mit 35 %, hat heute auch nur noch 26 %.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

1966 war ich zwar nur Rücksitzbankbenutzer im 1200er Käfer, aber es waren tolle Fahrten! #h


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Habe auch  gerade festgestellt, daß das heuer fünfzig Jahre her ist.
Was bin ich doch für ein alter Sack geworden. #h

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## yukonjack (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



s3nad schrieb:


> ....telefonieren? E.T. bist du es?
> 
> Verstehe deinen Post ned so wirklich!



geht mir bei ca. 50% seiner Beiträge genau so......


----------



## s3nad (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



yukonjack schrieb:


> geht mir bei ca. 50% seiner Beiträge genau so......



....und ich dachte ich hab i-was überlesen |uhoh:


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



> _geht mir bei ca. 50% seiner Beiträge genau so......
> 
> _                                  ....und ich dachte ich hab i-was überlesen |uhoh:


Meistens komme ich irgendwann drauf und es macht Sinn.
Hat schon einen sehr speziellen Wortwitz der Jung!
In dem Fall hier kommt mir aber auch nix?

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Portugal


----------



## s3nad (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Jose schrieb:


> Portugal



CR7 oder doch eher Luis Figo? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pupser (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Ich nehme an, er wollte gerne in 2015 mal wieder in die Heimat nach Portugal reisen. Scheint aber nix daraus gerworden zu sein...


----------



## daci7 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Ich bin verschont worden im letzten Jahr, aber um mich herum scheints ab zu gehen ...
Meine Freundin hat sich das Knie gebrochen und musste 3 Monate mit der Arbeit aussetzen - ist mittlerweile aber gut verheilt. Desweiteren eine (Gott sei Dank) Fehldiagnose auf Lungenkrebs, einen Schlaganfall und einen Herzinfarkt im Bekanntenkreis ...


----------



## Andal (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Wenn ihr Probleme mit Jose's kryptischen Beiträgen habt, dann macht das doch bitte per PN mit ihm aus. - Danke!


----------



## roiroi (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

watthose wie aus den nix im schritt gerissen ... 1 fiegenrute am ast zerdeppert und nem versänktem handy , aber das beste war erfurt *G

fliegenfischen mit nem kumpel an der erfurter gera bei niedrigwasser:

nach gefühlten zwei stunden ohne nennenswerten fisch sind wir ans ender der fiegenstrecke, dort gibt es ein etwas komisches wehr ... was der erbauer sich auch immer dabei dachte ... ca 10m betong im 45 grad winkel 5 meter hoch ... ein ca 50 cm breiter durchfluss und das ganze noch mal, also die 10m betong ... im normalfall wird der betong leicht überspühlt und aus den durchfluss schiesst das wasser wie ein wasser fall... unter dem wehr ca 30m beitseitig naturstein wände ... an diesem wehr ist immer die ein oder andere gute forelle zu hohlen wenn auch das angeln dort sehr schwär ist ... also dachte ich mir nutzt du mal das niedrigwasser und begibst dich auf die wehrsohle wenn sie schon mal trocken ist und du kannst schön vor den füssen im tiefen wasser angeln was sonnst NICHT möglich ist ... gesagt getahn der erste meter ging auch gut ... dann gabs ne unsanfte landung auf dem hintern und ich bin mit meinen dezenten, hochsportlichen 115kg in zeitlupe das wehr runter... zum glück genau am ende war dann schluss ... naja zum durchwaten war es zu tief zum hochklettern zu steil und zu glatt ... also ging es die natursteinwand hoch .. in wattstiefeln ... mein kumpel hat sich ne knappe 45min schlappgelacht ...


----------



## Johof (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

tja, da gab es ein paar Sachen.
Am 30.12. einen schönen Hecht verloren(ab 01.01. Schonzeit...)

Am Freundschaftsfischen kurz am pinkeln gewesen, die letzten zwei Stunden ging eh nix...Es kam wies kommen musste - ein Vollrun. Ich bin natürlich mit heruntergelassener Wathose zur Rute wei die schon halb im Wasser lag. Ich drillte dann noch zwei minuten einen richtig guten Karpfen mit einer Hand an der Rute und einer an der Hose. Dann zeigte er sich noch kurz und schlitzte aus...

Das beste zum Schluss...Da mein alter Bock nicht mehr durch den Tüv kam kaufte ich Anfang September einen gebrauchten A4 Avant von privat. Der hatte am 1.November einen kapitalen Motorschaden. Kosten von 4000€ und er stand bis Weihnachten in der Werkstatt. Ohne Auto war das Angeljahr natürlich gelaufen...


----------



## thomas39 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Hallo, 

habe im Herbst meine Svartzonker mit einer Revo Toro NACI 61 LH im See versenkt!


----------



## geomujo (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

* Der größte Mist in 2015 *sind für mich die Titanringinlays der Abu Ruten Veracity und co


----------



## Angelzwerg (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Der größte Mist in 2015 war, dass mir ein schöner Zander kurz vor dem Ufer abgerissen ist, da ich dummerweise ein echt billiges Geflecht auf der Rolle hatte. #q
Könnte mir dafür heute noch in den A**** beißen. Kurz darauf ist aber sofort eine andere Schnur drauf gekommen, mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Damit sollte mir sowas nicht noch mal passieren.
Gruß und viel Erfolg für 2016!
Angelzwerg


----------



## Maifliege (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Eine wirklich gute Meerforelle 2x verloren...

Bei der Hakenkontrolle festgestellt, dass ich beim Rückschwung die Hakenspitze an einem Stein am Strand "geopfert" hatte...


----------



## Schugga (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Traumhecht (definitiv über ein Meter) im Drill, musste zur Handlandung aber ins Wasser, weil der Kecher zu klein war. In der Hose mein Handy. Hab zu meiner Frau gerufen sie solle mir Helfen mein Handy aus der Hose zu holen.
> Sie verstand nur was mit Hose, griff beherzt zu und riss mir Hose samt Boxershorts runter auf die Knie. Ich stand mit blankem Hintern am Wasser, leichte Brise um mein Dingeling und der Hecht rollte einmal über und war weg.
> Mein Kumpel hat 2 Stunden später immer noch gelacht.


 
 :q:q:q

 Im Ernst???
 Also, diese Geschichte ist für mich das Highlight! #6


 Mein größter Mist 2015 war mein Unfall im April, bei dem ich mir mein Sprunggelenk gebrochen habe.
 Ich habe dadurch den Start der Raubfischsaison verpasst #q
 und konnte weiterhin 6 Monate lang keinen Sport machen (ich jogge viel) 

 Ansonsten war 2015 aber eigentlich ein gutes Jahr für mich und ich bin gespannt, was 2016 alles kommt


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Ihr wisst doch - keine allgemeine Politik.
Dafür gibts geeignetere Plattformen.
Entsprechend gelöscht.
Zukünftig sowas vermeiden zu posten, hilft Punkte vermeiden.
Danke.


----------



## ewigerSchneider (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Es wurde an dieser Stelle jetzt schon sehr oft nach den Gedankengängen meiner Herzallerliebsten gefragt.
Aber weder ich noch sie selbst können dazu eine Antwort geben.
Im Nachhinein hätte die Anweisung vielleicht etwas präziser sein können, das gebe ich zu. und direkt nachdem ich meine Hose wieder hochgezogen hatte (die Geistesgegenwart das zu tun dauerte länger als dass ich stolz daraufsein könnte) ging ich. Weg. Weit weg.
Vorbei an meinem Kumpel, derlachte und an unserem Zelt und am Auto ...

Ich hatte erst etwa eine Stunde später wieder genug Kontrolle über meine Stimme um zu fragen: "Andrea? Inwiefern dachtest du, würde es mir weiterhelfen, wenn du mir die Hose runterziehst?

Andreas Antwort, und ich denke sie spricht Bände, war: Dann helfe ich dir in Zukunft halt nicht mehr!


----------



## Darket (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



> Andreas Antwort, und ich denke sie spricht Bände, war: Dann helfe ich dir in Zukunft halt nicht mehr!


Auch diese Antwort ist auf so vielen verschiedenen Ebenen So extrem lustig, dass ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal unbekannter Weise meinen Dank nebst allerherzlichsten Grüßen  für ganz großes Entertainment an Andrea hinterlassen möchte.


----------



## WalKo (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Die dachte wohl du musst mal Pinkeln als die Hose gehört hat und deine Hände besetzt waren,
so hat sie dir geholfen.
Das sie dir helfen wollte das zählt und Du weißt es nicht zu würdigen.
Das könnte die weibliche Logik dahinter sein.


Gruß
Wademar


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



WalKo schrieb:


> die weibliche Logik


Macho an:
Ein Widerspruch in sich 

Macho aus.....................


----------



## WalKo (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Saisonende kam schon im August.
> Zuerst starb mein Auto an der Kopfdichtung, nachdem ich einige Zeit mit der Kühlung herum experimentiert habe.
> Ok, wenn man wie ich immer alte Schrottböcke fährt, kein Wunder!
> Dann hatte ich gerade wieder die Kohle für den nächsten Karren zusammen, machten meine Augen zicken.
> ...



Die Medizin im unserer Kapitalistischer Welt ist in erster Linie nicht dafür da um Menschen zu heilen, sondern um Geld zu verdienen. Und jeder geheilte bring weniger Geld als ein chronisch Kranker. 
In deinem Fall ist es doch auch gut gelungen, waren je einige die mit verdienen konnten. 
Aber auf dieser Welt steht unser System trotzdem gar nicht so schlecht da im Vergleich zu anderen.
Das Schlechte Ergebnis in deinem Fall lag in der Natur unseres Systems, den begrenzten Menschlichen Fähigkeiten, aber auch an deinem Verhalten.
Kein Arzt kann aufgrund der Komplizierteit vom Körper sich überall auskennen. So wird man normalerweise vom Hausarzt nach der Höhe der Wahrscheinlichkeit was es sein könnte zu entsprechenden Spezialisten geschickt, die dann in ihrem Fachbereich dann Checken ob da was zu finden ist. 
Wie willst es den anders machen?
Das Auschlußverfahren ist was ganz normales und so wird auch jede Technische Anlage repariert und hat nichts mit der Unfähigkeit der Ärzte zu tun. 
Alleine deine Art bei sollchen Symtomen erstmal so Lange zu warten obwohl die Symptome mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Hirntumor oder Schlaganfall hindeuten haben die dringlichkeit der Ursachen findung minimiert und evtl. vermeidbare Langzeitschäden durch schnelle Behandlung sind nach so langer Zeit sowieso schon lange eingetretten.
Nach dem so viel Zeit vergangen war und man einen Hirntumor auschließen konnte, war es ja offensichtlich nichts Lebensbedrohendes. 
Wärst sofort zum Arzt, hätte man dich sehr wahrscheinlich sofort ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert, wegen evtl. Lebensgefahr. Und wenn Du shon da bist, alle Spezialisten an einem Ort die sich auch besprechen können und man auch Geld verdienen will hätte man dich auf alles möglichen gecheckt bis die Ursache gefunden ist.  Das kann ich dir sagen, weil das so bei meiner Lebensgefährtin war. Ich habe die sofort direkt ins Krankenhaus gefahren wegen leichen Lähmungserscheinigen im Arm. Die ist sofort mit dem Krankenwagen in ein anderes Krankenhaus Verlegt worden was bessser ausgestattet war um auf Schlaganfall zu prüfen, und nach ca, 1 Woche Krankenhaus stand die Diagnose fest. 
Nervenkanal in der Wirbelsäule von Natur aus sehr eng, und leichte Verschiebung der Wirbel reicht um den Nerv 
abzuklemmen. und die stimmt auch mehrfach von anderen
Kliniken und Reha Häusern bestätigt. 

Manchmal sind Ärzte unfähig, manchmal wenig Motiviert,
wie auch jeder andere in seinem Beruf.
Aber vor allem sind die nicht Allwissend und kennen sich immer nur in einem Begrenzten Bereich aus. 
Deswegen sollte man auch keine Wunder von denen erwarten.


----------



## wilhelm (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Hallo ewigerSchneider,

also eure Homepage, einsame Spitze, die Beiträge in Ausdruck und Wortwitz einfach klasse.
Aber du scheinst mir schon so einen kleinen hang zum FKK zu haben|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes. ( Moorbad )|sagnix#r



Petri Heil

Wilhelm


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Eine Woche"Fehmarnurlaub" ende September gebucht. Zwei mal das Wasser gesehen, bei der Fahrt über die Brücke, hin und zurück.
 Dazwischen perfekte Betreuung durch Notarzt und gut geschultem Personal.#q#q#q
 Werde es dieses Jahr noch einmal versuchen eine Mefo ans Band zu bekommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Ui, das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an! Hoffentlich alles wieder fit?


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ui, das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an! Hoffentlich alles wieder fit?


 

 Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, hoffe ich jedenfalls.:m


----------



## fischbär (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Mein negativ-Highlight: der Kauf eines Megabass Flap Slap Wobbler: sauteuer und im Gegensatz zum Billigkram absolut gar nichts gefangen. Mittlerweile ist vom vielen Probieren die Tauchschaufel fast abgeschliffen. Lasst bloß die Finger von dem Scheiss!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Hmmm, Mist in 2015...
> Mal überlegen- der allergrößte GANZ SICHER DER, dass ich wegen anderen Problemen ZU WENIG zum Angeln gekommen bin,


Das ging mir auch so :g, und vielen anderen sicher auch! #h

2015 - ganz schlechtes Angeljahr!

das beste : somit wenig Köder versenkt und verloren!  :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

jau, 2015, ein sehr bescheidenes jahr, fast ein halbes jahr aufgrund eines gebrochenen schienbeinkopfes außer gefecht, sprich - nicht am wasser, dann mußten wir auch noch zwei toelen gehen lassen.
kann also nur deutlich besser werden...hoffentlich...|bigeyes


----------



## raxrue (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Es wurde an dieser Stelle jetzt schon sehr oft nach den Gedankengängen meiner Herzallerliebsten gefragt.
> Aber weder ich noch sie selbst können dazu eine Antwort geben.
> Im Nachhinein hätte die Anweisung vielleicht etwas präziser sein können, das gebe ich zu. und direkt nachdem ich meine Hose wieder hochgezogen hatte (die Geistesgegenwart das zu tun dauerte länger als dass ich stolz daraufsein könnte) ging ich. Weg. Weit weg.
> Vorbei an meinem Kumpel, derlachte und an unserem Zelt und am Auto ...
> ...




OK...ich geh jetzt mal die Unterhose wechseln|jump:|jump:|jump:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Mikesch (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... Wegen des Unfalls hatten den Gedanken natürlich viele andere Autofahrer auch und so war, wenn auch nicht dichter, doch deutlich mehr Verkehr als sonst über den Tauernpass. Aber war ja egal, dachte ich - und dann kam es; der Katschberg war wegen Baumaßnahmen gesperrt und wir standen dann alle, da wir ja wieder auf die Autobahn mußten, erstmal so 2 Stunden vor der Mautstelle und dann nochmals etwa eine Stunde im Tunnel. Also unwissentlich selbst verarscht; Mann war ich sauer. Ich habe zwar nichts gegen lange Autofahrten , aber im Stau stehen, da werd ich narrisch.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Fehlende Ortskenntnis? Mauterndorf - St. Margarethen - Bundschuh Landesstraße - Innerkrems - Kremsbrücke und bei Gmünd wieder auf die Autobahn.
Ist ein landschaftlich schöner Umweg, aber man kann kontinuierlich fahren.
Damit du im Jahr 2016 nicht im Stau stehen musst.


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Der größte Mist in 2015*

Lieber Ewiger Schneider,

eine erlesene Geschichte. Eine Perle geradezu.

Du solltest Deine Signatur ändern. Mein bescheidener Vorschlag: "Zwei, die sich auszogen, um das Angeln zu lernen".

Herzliche Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------

